# Colton Bay Outfitters



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone know if Colton Bay is still open. Couple of people have told me they are out of business sure would hate to see another local flyshop go under.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I talked with John last week, he said they are doing some changes there but he is planning on re-ordering supplies and restocking. I ask if he was going under and his response was no. They have changed managers and should be getting in a very good person to help make a transition.


----------



## MichiganAngler (Oct 6, 2009)

It appears this subject may be revisited.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

MichiganAngler said:


> It appears this subject may be revisited.



What about this one?

Word on the street is the NEW kid on the block has been using lies and a campaign of disinformation against his former Boss. The kid's scared because he's in serious financial trouble. He's got a bad name in Michigan with other guides because he burned too many bridges and he's losing clients daily. Give him another year tops.


In the BIZ:


Rule #1 : Don't bite off more than you can chew.


Rule #2 : Reputation is all you've got.



You can't stomp with the big dogs...so sit the f*** down! __________________
"Say Fred, you go up on that ridge...
And I'll go down in the swamp"


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Chromedoggy said:


> What about this one?
> 
> Word on the street is the NEW kid on the block has been using lies and a campaign of disinformation against his former Boss. The kid's scared because he's in serious financial trouble. He's got a bad name in Michigan with other guides because he burned too many bridges and he's losing clients daily. Give him another year tops.
> 
> ...


Not sure what all that means CD but I went to CBO a few weeks back and found the doors locked during business hours. 

John doesn't know me - but we met at a few shows - and he was a nice guy. I wish him and his shop well but yeahs to have the doors unlocked to do business. 

I hate to se another shop close - especially one that sells what I like and offers trips that I would do in the future - but you can't make a living on the Huron. Best wishes John your shop was a great place to visit. I hope you can find the audience to keep it open.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

gunrod said:


> Not sure what all that means CD but I went to CBO a few weeks back and found the doors locked during business hours.
> 
> John doesn't know me - but we met at a few shows - and he was a nice guy. I wish him and his shop well but yeahs to have the doors unlocked to do business.
> 
> I hate to se another shop close - especially one that sells what I like and offers trips that I would do in the future - but you can't make a living on the Huron. Best wishes John your shop was a great place to visit. I hope you can find the audience to keep it open.


That is actually a quote from MichiganAngler some time back.
I don't understand either one other than they conflict.
I certainly hope JD,DF and DL get through it.


----------



## jimbo_kype (Aug 24, 2012)

gunrod said:


> Not sure what all that means CD but I went to CBO a few weeks back and found the doors locked during business hours.
> 
> John doesn't know me - but we met at a few shows - and he was a nice guy. I wish him and his shop well but yeahs to have the doors unlocked to do business.
> 
> I hate to se another shop close - especially one that sells what I like and offers trips that I would do in the future - but you can't make a living on the Huron. Best wishes John your shop was a great place to visit. I hope you can find the audience to keep it open.


I've noticed the shop closed a lot too. I can't take the chance so I just get everything in Ypsi now.


----------



## MIflyfish (Aug 4, 2014)

I can confirm that the place is closed. Just went by today, and everything was gone from the shop with the exception of a few small boxes on a shelf. The sign is still on the building, but everything else is gone.


----------



## Jeef (Mar 5, 2011)

Bailiwicks in Dexter, MI. One of the former owners of Colton Bay opened it back in April. Easy to get to: take the baker road exit off I-94, head north into Dexter. When you come to the T-intersection downtown, look across and to the right and you will see it a few doors down. Parking in back. They have Hardy and Winston rods now, and are co-located with a "fish art" shop called the painted trout that your wife will love while you ogle fly tackle.

No financial interest, but they are good friends.

jeef


----------

